# gaggia repair centre



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where the the warranty repair centre is in the uk now. Philips and nesn are taking the details but not forthcoming on the repair centre details. it used to be SGS in london but philips pulled out. Any ideas ??


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

hello, if you find out let me know as i'm having to resort to getting parts manufactured myself now and as you can imagine it aint cheap. Hopefully i'll have some steam valves for the classic in stock soon as well as a few other parts. its getting the boards repaired or supplied that is proving impossible so if you or anyone can reccomend someone i'd be delighted. Bean Doctor


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if i ever find out i will let you know. i have emailed and sent letters to both Philips and NESN, awaiting feedback.


----------



## oxo (Feb 18, 2010)

hi all

spoke to philips today and found they are a little miffed at gaggia putting them as spares /parts agents for gaggia they gave me a phone number of a company to try which are

Customer Sales

Olympic Shaver Centre Ltd

Tel: 0115 9657444

Fax: 0115 9657441

these people work via email if you ring them up they send a pdf diagram via email of your machine (mines a paros) then order the parts and wait 2-3 weeks delivery:drink:

the prices are odd a drip tray complete was £8 which is good:cool: (big tray on the paros) but £3 for a 4mm screw ouch







will let you know how i get on

great forum by the way

oxo

p.s they also do shavers


----------

